# New work ride!



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2017)

My friend Nick was nice enough to donate this 65 Schwinn Typhoon so I could build to nice reliable bike to ride around our lot at the trucking company where I work. Since I had parts laying around, I built this thing fenderless with a set of balloon wheels and knobby tires, stingray bars etc. It will be locked in the guard shack at night and used during the day. Probably take it home for the weekend. Great rider!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 4, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 476354 View attachment 476355 My friend Nick was nice enough to donate this 65 Schwinn Typhoon so I could build to nice reliable bike to ride around our lot at the trucking company where I work. Since I had parts laying around, I built this thing fenderless with a set of balloon wheels and knobby tires, stingray bars etc. It will be locked in the guard shack at night and used during the day. Probably take it home for the weekend. Great rider!



That came out great. I finished and brewery hopped a typhoon yesterday!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 4, 2017)

Here it is.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 19, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 476354 View attachment 476355 My friend Nick was nice enough to donate this 65 Schwinn Typhoon so I could build to nice reliable bike to ride around our lot at the trucking company where I work. Since I had parts laying around, I built this thing fenderless with a set of balloon wheels and knobby tires, stingray bars etc. It will be locked in the guard shack at night and used during the day. Probably take it home for the weekend. Great rider!



Love this bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 20, 2018)

Cool to see this thread again, some pretty sad news though( not about the bike). Our place of business closed after 49 years of service yesterday. I don’t know how to act, I am unemployed along with many other great people. Hopefully in my next venture I’ll be lucky enough to be able to ride a bike on the job again. We’ll see....


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 20, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 740405 Cool to see this thread again, some pretty sad news though( not about the bike). Our place of business closed after 49 years of service yesterday. I don’t know how to act, I am unemployed along with many other great people. Hopefully in my next venture I’ll be lucky enough to be able to ride a bike on the job again. We’ll see....



Really sorry to hear about your job loss. I hope things go your way soon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 740405 Cool to see this thread again, some pretty sad news though( not about the bike). Our place of business closed after 49 years of service yesterday. I don’t know how to act, I am unemployed along with many other great people. Hopefully in my next venture I’ll be lucky enough to be able to ride a bike on the job again. We’ll see....




That blows. If Congress don't do something this weekend I stop going to work too. I hope you find something soon Rob. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 740405 Cool to see this thread again, some pretty sad news though( not about the bike). Our place of business closed after 49 years of service yesterday. I don’t know how to act, I am unemployed along with many other great people. Hopefully in my next venture I’ll be lucky enough to be able to ride a bike on the job again. We’ll see....




That blows. If Congress don't do something this weekend I stop going to work too. I hope you find something soon Rob. V/r Shawn


----------

